# Happy Easter



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 15, 2017)

I hope you all have a wonderful Easter.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2017)

Happy Easter Ruth!


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 15, 2017)

HAPPY EASTER!   I'm watching "The 10 Commandments" to get in the mood.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2017)

A nice song for our religious members.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Easter, Ruth...and to everyone on the forum!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> HAPPY EASTER!   I'm watching "The 10 Commandments" to get in the mood.




 Me too..one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Temperance (Apr 16, 2017)

A very Happy Easter to all.


----------



## Lara (Apr 20, 2017)

Thank you Ruth in Jersey and everyone who posted greetings here. I hope your Easter was wonderful! 

This video from a Scottish lass is just for laughs, she's an adorable 3 year old. Her Dad said the most important thing about Easter is having fun together...well, there's that but to add to that is that the most important thing for Christians being that Easter is about Jesus' sacrifice that he suffered for our sins. Then up from the grave He rose on the third day...and we celebrate His Resurrection and whosoever believes in Him will not perish but have eternal life! Hallelujah!!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 20, 2017)

That's adorable, what she said at the end!


----------

